# User Reputation System



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

I do wish the person who gave me the negative reputation for my post # 2 on this thread would have the guts to sign your name. If you are so convinced that I was wrong, then show a little backbone and stand up and say so to my face. In my opinion the negative reputation feature on this site has become a tool for revenge.

I see a moderator has made this a new thread so I must add that the thread that I posted post #2 on was Hutchinsons thread about the pigeon that hit his window


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

little bird said:


> I do wish the person who gave me the negative reputation for my post # 2 on this thread would have the guts to sign your name. If you are so convinced that I was wrong, then show a little backbone and stand up and say so to my face. In my opinion the negative reputation feature on this site has become a tool for revenge.


I have to agree with Nona on this. The only negative reputation I have gotten was from someone too cowardly to sign their name. I would be willing to bet that most of the negative rep that is handed out here is also from anonymous.

Margaret


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

little bird said:


> I do wish the person who gave me the negative reputation for my post # 2 on this thread would have the guts to sign your name. If you are so convinced that I was wrong, then show a little backbone and stand up and say so to my face. In my opinion the negative reputation feature on this site has become a tool for revenge.


Well, it wasn't me but out of curiosity, what was the negative comment that
they made that was revengeful?

fp


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

feralpigeon said:


> Well, it wasn't me but out of curiosity, what was the negative comment that
> they made that was revengeful?
> 
> fp


It was not the comment that they gave that was ''revengeful'' It was the fact that the post was a nothing post and the comment was..... ''The first concern should be stabilizing the bird'' and the negative rep was worth only 7 points.
No, FP, it was not you, when you gave me negative points it cost me 16 points.
I'm fairly sure who ever gave me this last ding... it was not for the post but because they were carrying a grudge and this was an opportunity to get even. I know this has happened to others and I really would like to see the whole reputation thing done away with or at the least that the reputation post must bear the posters user name.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I've moved these posts to a new thread in the General forum as it seems that there is some discussion needed.

In looking at the possible settings for the discussion board with regard to members giving/taking reputation points, it appears that there is no option to allow only positive reputation points. I'll check into this further, but if what I am seeing right now is correct, the only way to stop negative reputation points would be to take away the whole user reputation feature.

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> I've moved these posts to a new thread in the General forum as it seems that there is some discussion needed.
> 
> In looking at the possible settings for the discussion board with regard to members giving/taking reputation points, it appears that there is no option to allow only positive reputation points. I'll check into this further, but if what I am seeing right now is correct, t*he only way to stop negative reputation points would be to take away the whole user reputation feature*.
> 
> Terry


Probably no bad thing!

John


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*According to the FAQ page, this is what it says.*_What is reputation?

Reputation is a way of rating users depending on the quality of their posts. If the administrators have enabled reputation, then the reputation icon will be visible in posts.

Reputation may be positive , negative or neutral . *Negative reputation may only be given if the administrator has enabled this*_

*So, it (negative reps) can't be disabled?*

*Unless of course, the web site functions don't work like they used too. It also says:*
_What if I don't want anyone to see my reputation?

You can disable the display of your reputation by going to your User CP and selecting Edit Options. On this page you will find a check box labelled 'Show Your Reputation Level'. Un-checking this box will remove the display of your reputation and replace it with the Reputation Disabled icon. You can still give and receive reputation while your reputation display is disabled._

*I always thought we couldn't see another persons rep. I don't see a box of any kind to check or uncheck on my User CP*


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

little bird said:


> I do wish the person who gave me the negative reputation for my post # 2 on this thread would have the guts to sign your name. If you are so convinced that I was wrong, then show a little backbone and stand up and say so to my face. In my opinion the negative reputation feature on this site has become a tool for revenge.
> 
> ** *I see a moderator has made this a new thread so I must add that the thread that I posted post #2 on was Hutchinsons thread about the pigeon that hit his window*



** Here's the link to the thread.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/pigeon-hit-window-he-doesnt-feel-well-29339.html




TAWhatley said:


> In looking at the possible settings for the discussion board with regard to members giving/taking reputation points, it appears that there is no option to allow only positive reputation points. I'll check into this further, but if what I am seeing right now is correct, *the only way to stop negative reputation points would be to take away the whole user reputation feature*.
> 
> Terry


That would be fine by me. I've never utilized the option & quite frankly see no point of even having it. 

If I've got something to say to someone, whether it be positive or negative I'll do so via pm or email. That way there's no mystery on who sent it. 

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> *According to the FAQ page, this is what it says.*_What is reputation?
> 
> Reputation is a way of rating users depending on the quality of their posts. If the administrators have enabled reputation, then the reputation icon will be visible in posts.
> 
> ...


Good grief! Now I know why I've never bothered to look into the reputation feature. Too much work. 

* I don't think you can, Renee, unless you have access to someone's else's control panel. 

Cindy


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks AZWhitefeather, I don't know how to bring a thread over. I am of the same mind as JohnD... getting rid of rep altogether would not be a bad thing


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm still looking at the Admin settings .. will post back here if/when I find the answers to all the questions.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm really glad this topic came up because it is something that has bothered me for a while. Until a few months ago, I had not paid too much attention to this feature. I saw the little green squares and when I went to "User CP" to change my avatar or something like that, I would see the comments on the right side commenting on a post I had made.

This is the link that I first realized just what the rep is: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=24529. Later, this thread was done: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=26175

Call me vain if you will but when I saw what other members thought of me I nearly cried. Until Cynthia told us how to find where you rank, I never dreamed I would place where I did. Since then, I have made every effort to give a good rep wherever I could because I know what it means to me. I'm sure I gave some before I read the above threads but not like I do now. I try to sign all of mine.

I have also been "dinged" and it hurts because the two I've received were petty. I will be honest and confess that some time ago I gave one negative and I'm sure it bothered me more than it did the recipient who may not have even seen it. I decided then and there I would never give another negative rep. Instead, I will either PM or e-mail and try to straighten it out that way.

As to Nona's post, I saw nothing that would warrant a negative rep and I'm sorry it was given. I certainly don't mind eliminating this feature or have it where people must give their names, or do away with the negative feature entirely.

Now, don't anybody jump on me.


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

yeah i've had a negative rep for some one that just dissagreed with me and i won't name names Cough(lovebirds)cough but since then i think we've made amends and for some reason the bad rep was remove i don't know if it was a moderator or lovebirds and lovebids if it was you thank you very much.but as far as the reps go i don't care either way but i do think everyone sould put there name and why they gave you the rep either good or bad


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have no doubt some people give negative rep just for the heck of it, just because for one reason or another they don't like that particular person. 
Now that is not what the reputation thing should be about.
But some members just don't get it.
I have no problem getting rid of that thing altogether. Or at least make it only a positive reputation feature.

I am sorry Nona. It happened to me too and I know it makes you wonder.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

the bird man said:


> yeah i've had a negative rep for some one that just dissagreed with me and i won't name names Cough(lovebirds)cough but since then i think we've made amends and for some reason the bad rep was remove i don't know if it was a moderator or lovebirds and lovebids if it was you thank you very much.but as far as the reps go i don't care either way but i do think everyone sould put there name and why they gave you the rep either good or bad


Yea, you and me did get off on the wrong foot I think.  However, I didn't leave you a bad rep...........I don't recall ever leaving one for any member. Heck, I haven't even known about the reps for very long. I was probably on the forum for 4 or 5 years before I even realized it was there. LOL
And......you can't remove a rep, good, bad or otherwise as far as I know. Don't think even a Moderator can..............they do disappear though as you get new ones........I guess they go to "rep" heaven???


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> Yea, you and me did get off on the wrong foot I think.  However, I didn't leave you a bad rep...........I don't recall ever leaving one for any member. Heck, I haven't even known about the reps for very long. I was probably on the forum for 4 or 5 years before I even realized it was there. LOL
> And......you can't remove a rep, good, bad or otherwise as far as I know. Don't think even a Moderator can..............they do disappear though as you get new ones........I guess they go to "rep" heaven???


The reps dissapear but the points stay with yout forever

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

the bird man said:


> yeah i've had a negative rep for some one that just dissagreed with me and i won't name names Cough(lovebirds)cough but since then i think we've made amends
> *and for some reason the bad rep was remove i don't know if it was a moderator* or lovebirds and lovebids if it was you thank you very much.but as far as the reps go i don't care either way but i do think everyone sould put there name and why they gave you the rep either good or bad


I can't speak for any other moderator, But I know I _don't_ have access to anyone's control panel but my own & that's just the way I want it. 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What I'm finding in the somewhat sketchy documentation for the version of VBulletin that we are on indicates that we either turn off the user reputation feature or deal with having to allow negative reps to be given. It appears that there is something called a "hack" (third party software modification) that can be installed that would allow users to turn off their reputation display via their User CP and also some other "features" relating to the user reputation system. Often times installing third party software wreaks havoc with the mainline software and can make problems down the road when needing to install an updated version of the VBulletin software. 

I did read on several discussion boards for VBulletin users that enabling the user reputation system had proven to be very divisive and problematic on some boards.

I'm going to put a poll up where everyone can vote as to whether or not the user reputation system is a desired feature for Pigeon-Talk.

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have forgotten about that rep stuff....I can't understand the bad rep for littlebirds #2 post......I would say who cares! just be yourself and don't let rep interfear in that....but this just does'nt add up...maybe it was a mistake or something......I would'nt give someone the power to ruffle my feathers.....


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> the only way to stop negative reputation points would be to take away the whole user reputation feature.





> That would be fine by me. I've never utilized the option & quite frankly see no point of even having it.


I agree, I don't really see the point either.

I don't really get the whole rep process. How do you find out the negatives you get? 
I guess I should vote...

edit
I changed my mind. I like the rep system someone actually told me I made sense and I quote

"You make sense".

Thank you!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

AZWhitefeather;310106 said:


> ** Here's the link to the thread.
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/pigeon-hit-window-he-doesnt-feel-well-29339.html
> 
> 
> ...





Cindy, I agree with what you say. I used it today to give rep points for the first time. I hadn't even looked at it until very recently when I noticed I had an extra little green box and got curious. Actually, I don't see any point to it either. If for some reason people do vote to keep it, I think that every entry should carry the name of the sender be it positive or negative. That is only fair to the recipient.

Margaret


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I agree that it's not necessary. I think in general, we're such a tight-knit group (family, if you will ) on this site that we all know who is helpful and we just kinda tend to ignore those that aren't.  While it's exciting to see a new rep comment and touching to read what people write, I hope if rep goes away, we could still send little pm's to each other when before we would have clicked on reputation. It just really reminds me of the popularity bs in high school, sometimes, because people really do use it a lot to "get back" at someone they don't like or disagree with. If we could turn off the negative portion, that would be great.

The only people I would ever think to leave a negative mark for, are people that wouldn't care at all and are trying to upset others.  So there's really no point! 

PS) Unless something has been removed from that lovely pigeon who hit the window thread, I don't see what in the world caused someone to give negative rep for that.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

There is also (apparently) a blue dot which means neutral rep. Seems you can get that when a member tries to give you good rep, but themselves do not have sufficient rep-giving power - probably newer people with less than some decided number of posts. I recall someone thought they had a negative when in fact it was a 'neutral'.

John


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

John_D said:


> There is also (apparently) a blue dot which means neutral rep. Seems you can get that when a member tries to give you good rep, but themselves do not have sufficient rep-giving power - probably newer people with less than some decided number of posts. *I recall someone thought they had a negative when in fact it was a 'neutral'.*
> 
> John


Thanks John, I meant to mention that. That was me that had received a positive rep from a brand new member, so it was "neutral". So not all blue marks are negative; they can be positive rep from a new member.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't understand why you got the bad rep, either. seems to me quite spiteful and mean spirited. What gives anyone the right to make such judgement call and then not own up to who they are?

If the negative rep cannot be removed, or if one couldn't post a negative rep without their user name, then I say remove the whole user reputation feature.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I have voted to let it go. We do not need to antagonize each other.

Another point I meant to make. I recently saw a brand new member whose rep was already showing red. They had made a comment that someone took exception to and even before they could establish what type of person they are had been placed in a negative situation. That simply is not fair. So, RIP, REP.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> I don't understand why you got the bad rep, either. seems to me quite spiteful and mean spirited. What gives anyone the right to make such judgement call and then not own up to who they are?




I have to agree Littlebird, I saw nothing wrong with your post.

If someone is going to say something neg. then be a big enough person to sign it!


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm so confused right now! What is this reputation thing? Where do I find it?

Hope no one'll give me a negative one for being so stupid!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Georgina said:


> I'm so confused right now! What is this reputation thing? Where do I find it?
> 
> Hope no one'll give me a negative one for being so stupid!!


Click on User CP up at the top of the page. You've got a rep now...........LOL
Guess I better use it while I can.......seems that it's going away soon...........


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh! I get it now! Oooo, I got three positive ones! Yey!  Aww, now I don't know wether to vote yes or no. I quite liked finding that but I can imagine how miffed I'd be to get a negative one 

Thanks for the help Lovebirds, you may be about to receive a positive one too!  We're all going to go rep crazy now aren't we!! Lol!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

That is the pitfall of the system.... the fact that you can give rep anon, It is great to receive pos rep but very frustrating when you get dinged and you don't know why or by whom.


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

I guess it depends whether whoever leaves a negative rep has good reason to do so or not. If I'd said something and it caused offence to someone, I'd understand. But to randomly leave a negative one because you don't like someone doesn't really make sense. It's a conundrum alright!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I got a real kick outa' Maggie's comment: "RIP, REP"

Pidgey


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Georgina said:


> I guess it depends whether whoever leaves a negative rep has good reason to do so or not. If I'd said something and it caused offence to someone, I'd understand. But to randomly leave a negative one because you don't like someone doesn't really make sense. It's a conundrum alright!!


That's true but I think AZWhitefeather said it best...... We have the Private Message & E-mail feature here and if you have something to say to someone and you don't want to post on the thread.... Use the PM or Email .... be straight forward about your comment. Oh yeah, neither of those features can be used without your handle being attached.


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Thinking about it, I think I'm more against it than for it. I mean, I quite like the idea myself, it's helpful to newer members like me as I don't really know who's worth talking to more and things yet. 

BUT it's obviously causing upset and for that reason alone, it should go.


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

Ill have to say i quite like reciving positive feedback from the othermembers. i think it should include the users name that would eliminate any spiteful people giving out bad rep because they can. 

I think when i first signed up i accedently gave a few people positive fedback (they would have been blank) when i was trying to figure out what it was. i hope they wernt blue and people thought they were negative rep points.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, there are most likely signed and unsigned (anon) multiple donors. 
The site does allow for anonymity in user profiles so it would seem that the
few occasions when a member attempts to reveal the identity of an anonymous member, there are other ways to deal w/the situation.

Reading the posts regarding how the member reputation works, it would seem
that both positive and negative ratings can create an unrealistic member profile
for any number of members. 

It's interesting that the poll seems to favor abandoning the system altogether...
it is nice to get compliments, but this can be done in the thread dialogue as well.

fp


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Noisy_minor just gave me a very scary thought, one I had not thought of but in reality is very possible. Noisy_minor said that any vindictive member could post negative reputation and sign another member's name. Now that in itself is good reason to have the reputation posts automatically show the posters user name or just get rid of the whole kit & kaboodle


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Someone just gave me a 'red' 'negative' rep for this post I made a couple days ago - 


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/in...crooked-pull-straighten-29306.html#post309974



Anyone have any ideas what the annonomous person's reasoning was for this?



Phil
l v


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

How long has the reps been around???

Call me dumb, but I never noticed them till now.


I also pm people, when I have a problem about what they posted on a thread. I figure since they posted it, they should be able to explain it.

I also pm members, if I have a problem and know that they can help me, without me having to post something that may have already been posted by another person.

It did come to my attention that new members might look at the whole rep thing, if they need something. They would then go for someone with the most reps points, assuming that they can get help or advice. In my oppinion it is kinda labeling the members too.


We are all here for the same thing, which is pigeons. Wheather that be racing, showing, rescuing, or just having them as awsome companions. We all have a common interest.

I also think that if you read enough posts, then you can get an idea on who knows what, who to trust, and if they can help ya out.

IMO-This site is an awsome place to share knowledge and learn about pigeons. There are also a lot of people on here, that care about pigeons and try to help in anyway they can.

I don't think the reps are needed. If you like something someone says, then pm or post on the thread and tell them so.

I personally don't see anything wrong with the posts, that HAVE gotten neg reps.

-Hilly


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Hmmm, I wasn't sure- I love it when I get a new positive comment but the fact that someone could send someone else a negative comment and sign it from me completely changes everything. I agree with the majority- bye bye rep


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Well brace yourself... At first I was completely for rep because it is a great part of this sight. (this from someone that only has one box and is happy it's green) If I have a problem with someone I drop them a pm... I've never given bad rep. I also like it when I receive good rep from someone that signed it so I can thank them for it. So I was not interested in getting rid of this feature, at first. Then Nona made the point of signing a comment with someone else's name and there would be no way for the recipient to know that is really wasn't that person. That's just what I need to get blamed for something I didn't do, I can barely take responsibility for the stuff I actually did. If there is a way to make the names come with the good or bad comments I would say keep it, but if there is no way to do this, Then I would like to change my vote to get rid of the rep system.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey Matt..... I see two, that's 2 greenies there by your age


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Just for the record I would like to say that I have never given - or received - a negative comment, anonymous or otherwise.

If I have something disapproving to say I will say it openly, even though that gets me in a lot of trouble.

I have also voted against this feature. If it is causing bad feelings then it should go.

Cynthia


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, I now have what must be a first!!! A positive reputation that has NO comment and NO signature and is worth 15 points. Give me a Break!! What else can this system be called but a complete FARCE. I appreciate someone approves of me and likes me but please, let's all take off our masks!!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

My two cents~

I am first off going to add that I always thought the reputation area to be a fun tool to have. I have received some good pats on the back and this have made me feel good. 

I have had three "attacks" on the open forum here and frankly try to "forget" those, but a scar that will always be there.I don't loose sleep over the three or four members (including a moderator a former one) that have disagreed with me on one pigeon issue or another.

I first noticed the second green bar a few months ago, and frankly it made me feel good.

Another member (I know not who) said I was a "good man". That was nice, though I wish I knew who said that...my wife Bev is always telling me that, but it wasn't her. 

In summary, it is kind of a fun thing to have, but if it for negative grades, it shouldn't be allowed to be used... that is what the _report a bad post _tool is for.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Here's my 10 cents worth.

Personally, I think all the fuss over this reputation feature is silly. 

Thus far there are 29 votes against, vs 12 votes in favor of, keeping the reputation feature active. I seriously doubt there's going to be a rally of 'in favor' votes to override those opposed between now & Friday at the closing of the poll. 

I have no idea if the closing date can be bumped up. However, if it can, I would _*vote*_ to do that. Then close this thread, remove the reputation feature & move on to what this site is intended for, caring for pigeons, assisting their caregivers & enjoying pigeons in general. 

BTW: Congratulations to Nona & Phil for receiving another green square.  

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

little bird said:


> Well, I now have what must be a first!!! A positive reputation that has NO comment and NO signature and is worth 15 points. Give me a Break!! What else can this system be called but a complete FARCE. I appreciate someone approves of me and likes me but please, let's all take off our masks!!!


LOL, maybe s/he was in a hurry?
At least it's positive.

Reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I don't think this is silly at all. It is a serious matter. I belong to another V-bulletin forum called City Data, and they have a place at the bottom for you to rate a good post. All we do is click on it and it gives good reps to the member...nothing negative. They do however have the bad post report feature as well. Example is below:



[+] Rate this post positively


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

How does one even give a 'rating' one way or the other?


Phil
l v


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pdpbison said:


> How does one even give a 'rating' one way or the other?
> 
> 
> Phil
> l v


Do you REALLY want to know????? LOL
Click on the little "scale" up in the corner of a post. By the # of the post. You'll see from there what to do.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

By clicking on the weight scale on the right top corner. It then opens up a small window that you click on your choice:

I approve X

I disapprove X

YOUR COMMENTS:______________


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

I barely know how to use all the stuff that we have here on this site as it is  I guess thats why I dont rate lol


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

LokotaLoft said:


> I barely know how to use all the stuff that we have here on this site as it is  I guess thats why I dont rate lol


Nonsense! I just rated ya!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I also voted for the reputation system to go. IMO it's not needed and just causes ill-feeling on the board when negative reps are made. I've had a couple of nice comments made, and yes, it is nice that someone has taken the effort to do so, but I also find the whole thing unneccessary and silly.

It was largely unknown for a while and then there was an explosion of little green boxes sprouting all over the place like some sort of clique popularity contest. There are many knowledgeable members here who spend a great deal of their time here generously helping other members. We know who they are, so if we have a comment to make, like others have said, lets just say so on a thread, pm, email etc. We don't need green boxes to tell us how well-liked or helpful a member has been. It is not the first time, a thread has been started on this subject as a result of negative reps being made. Let's just concentrate on what this forum does best...being a largely friendly, supportive place where we can all help and share our knowledge and experiences in caring for birds.

Lindi


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

lol thanks  its always nice when people spread the love


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Rooster2312 said:


> Let's just concentrate on what this forum does best...being a largely friendly, supportive place where we can all help and share our knowledge and experiences in caring for birds.
> 
> Lindi


BRAVO LINDI, BRAVO!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

hmm good point Lindi ,negative is just that and theres surely no need for it anywhere let alone here on such a wonderful forum with all these wonderful people


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I am in a giving mood this afternoon, and they won't allow me to give out good reps any more today!


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

I THINK we should change the voting to 4 options. option 1 remove the rep.s altogether.option2 we keep the reps the way they are.option 3 we keep the rep.s good and bad but automaticaly mark every rep with the person that sent it. and option 4 just keep the positive rep.s and away with the bad ones


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Rooster2312 said:


> I also voted for the reputation system to go. IMO it's not needed and just causes ill-feeling on the board when negative reps are made. I've had a couple of nice comments made, and yes, it is nice that someone has taken the effort to do so, but I also find the whole thing unneccessary and silly.
> 
> *It was largely unknown for a while and then there was an explosion of little green boxes sprouting all over the place like some sort of clique popularity contest. There are many knowledgeable members here who spend a great deal of their time here generously helping other members. We know who they are, so if we have a comment to make, like others have said, lets just say so on a thread, pm, email etc. We don't need green boxes to tell us how well-liked or helpful a member has been. It is not the first time, a thread has been started on this subject as a result of negative reps being made. Let's just concentrate on what this forum does best...being a largely friendly, supportive place where we can all help and share our knowledge and experiences in caring for birds.*
> 
> Lindi


Well said, Lindi, couldn't agree w/you more.

From this V-Bulletin software discussion site:

http://www.vbulletin-faq.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5674

The following comments:

*"Edited to say that I don't run a popularity contest. People giving positive reps to their friends is not helping my board out."*

...._A N D...._

*"Why are you thinking of enabling it now? Personally, I think on most forums, you're just opening yourself up to a lot of gang mentality abuse and a whole lot of whining."*

Seems the feature stirs the pot in lots of different directions dependant
on one's bias. 

Cindy makes a good point regarding bumping up the closing date and deactivating the feature, closing this thread and being on and about the 
business of helping/enjoying pigeons/doves. 

fp


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

the bird man said:


> I THINK we should change the voting to 4 options. option 1 remove the rep.s altogether.option2 we keep the reps the way they are.option 3 we keep the rep.s good and bad but automaticaly mark every rep with the person that sent it. and option 4 just keep the positive rep.s and away with the bad ones


Terry has already checked into changing the way reps are given. Seems like it might cause trouble down the line if updates were done,, or something like that............LOL
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=310137&postcount=18


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Do you REALLY want to know????? LOL
> Click on the little "scale" up in the corner of a post. By the # of the post. You'll see from there what to do.




Thanks Renee, also Thanks Voctor...


I never knew it was there...


Given the capris and annonynmity with which it seems to be used, and how the 'negative' ones so far make no sense whatever, I feel it represents absolutely no value whatever to anyone.


We should be able to Post our appreciations of meritorious contributions, and, to deal constructively with non-meritorious contributions, in the thread where they occur.


Phil
l v


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I just finally figured out what ya all were talking about. I had no idea about the rating system. Thanks to all of you that gave me such nice comments, I didn't even know they were there.

I have a question about the little green boxes. When you move your cursor over the green boxes a little comment pops us. Who determines these comments or are they just built into the system?????? And what about the points????? What do they mean????

Louise


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

I think the only way we should keep it is if we can SEE who left rep. I dont mind it, good or bad rep, as long as i KNOW WHO IT IS! I, of course, dont LIKE bad rep, who does? It took me a long time to figure out it was there too, but when i got bad rep before, it drove me CRAZY trying to figure out who it was because i thought i was well liked here, or, er', WAS well liked THEN, i now know that my opinions have gotten me labelled and, well, labels are for jars as one great clothing company put it. 
I just think we need to know who it is from. The rep, well, i did like the rep because i could see who was thought of highly because of how smart they are, how great they are with saving pigeons, i mean, the folks on here with lots of greenies are people you want to take advice from, but lately, its true, it has become a popularity contest. As i said before, i want to know that the person is thought of highly because of their help with pigeons and animals, not that i shouldnt listen to a "low greenie" person because someone is mad at them or there is a little "tiff" going on, i mean, how are new people supposed to know that? I have been here over a year and a half, almost 2 years, and i barely know what the heck is going on! 
We are all here to help and save pigeons, i think we should get rid of this, and put all the past arguments and grudges aside and get back to what is important, saving the pigeons! 
I do hope we can do that, but it seems too optimistic and, well, i have been accused of being green and naive before, but i think helping the birds needs to come first. This site is awesome, the people are some of the best people i have had the opportunity to meet and not meet yet, it still is great, there is so much awesome stuff being done here, but even a great system can be made better.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Louise, I think the administrator put the remarks up and they are just for fun as far as I know. I believe points are accumulated by the number of posts you make. I know if I give someone points it counts more than a newer member.

Personally, I don't think the rep system is silly at all unless it is being abused and I guess you could say that is now happening to some extent. 

There is another option that I personally wish would be eliminated and that is the "invisible" option. For whatever reason, it is disconcerting to me to know members are "watching" anonymously. I know it was stopped for a day or two but then reinstated.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Maggie.......Thanks for answering me., I am not that computer savy. What the heck is the "invisible" option.???? 

This whole anonymous thing on both issues seem very ominous to me.

Louise


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Anonymous has dinged me with negative reputation as well and predictably... when I get near or to the top of the reputation list.
If the reputation goes away maybe we can get back to saving pigeons.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I always wondered what those little green squares meant! I didn't know about the reputation system either. So thank you for the nice comments I received and just noticed. The positive notes DO make you feel good, but I didn't know or use it, so I wouldn't miss it. I think if it can't be made to "automatically" stamp your "handle" (like when you post in a forum) - get rid of it. I think if someone can't own up to a negative statement - they shouldn't be able to write one.
I'm confused also, I see nothing wrong with the posts that got negative feedback


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*OK .. We're Done ..*

User Reputation System is GONE .. poll is closed, and I will close this thread.

Terry


----------

